# FW 190 F-8 shot down over Poland



## v2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Several photos of the FW190 F-8 shot down by the Home Army partisans on August 5, 1944 above Skalbmierz in southern Poland. The aircraft probably belonged to I./SG77 which in August 1944 was stationed in Cracow (Poland). The machine was hit in the fuel system and was forced to crash landing. The guerrillas, after hidden her, disassembled the armaments (MG 151/20). Unfortunately, the details of this story, the name and fate of the pilot are unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## woodhaven (Apr 6, 2019)

The area Mielec, a Fw 190 F-8, W.Nr. 580222, Markings + -, the pilot Ltn. Rolf Tornow still missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

